

60mo joins FreeAgent - gsvolt7
http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=737af80795c8036af8d34cf92&id=49f1e24104&e=a9a5203359
60mo has been acquired by FreeAgent, the UK's biggest and best accounting tool! Important information about your 60mo account. Here's the deets.
 Bloody ‘ell, we've joined 
 the FreeAgent team!<p>We're extremely excited to announce that 60mo has been acquired by FreeAgent, the UK market-leader in online accounting software. 60mo was built to make the lives of small business owners easier and we’re happy to be joining a team that shares that passion. Also, they have a castle!<p>What does this mean for the 60mo team?
We’ve joined FreeAgent as the charter members of their US team and will be working to help bring the FreeAgent platform to the tens of millions of US small business owners losing sleep over their finances. There is a ton to be done, and we are chomping at the bit to get started.<p>What does this mean for the 60mo product?
As our focus will be on the FreeAgent platform, we’ll be sunsetting the 60mo product in the next few months. 60mo users will be able to get an export of their data until the product is shut down, but data integrations such as Yodlee and QuickBooks will no longer be supported.<p>How can I export my data?
Contact us at support[at]60mo.com with your account id from the admin area and we’ll provide a full csv file export including all of your major data items.<p>What happens if I don’t export my data?
No matter what, we care first and foremost about the privacy and security of your data. After the shutoff date, all customer details and data will be deleted from all instances of the 60mo databases and will be unrecoverable.<p>Who is FreeAgent?
We might be biased, but we think that FreeAgent is one of the best products serving freelancers and small businesses today (and they don’t even wear kilts to work). Give it a try, you won’t be disappointed!<p>--<p>A note from the founders:
As entrepreneurs building a product to help other entrepreneurs, we’d like to say “Thank you!” to our customers, supporters, friends, and families for their encouragement and patience. The last few years have been an incredible experience, and we feel privileged to have worked with you.
======
gsvolt7
FULL TEXT FROM THE ANNOUNCEMENT:
\-----------------------------------------------------------

60mo has been acquired by FreeAgent, the UK's biggest and best accounting
tool! Important information about your 60mo account. Here's the deets. Bloody
‘ell, we've joined the FreeAgent team!

We're extremely excited to announce that 60mo has been acquired by FreeAgent,
the UK market-leader in online accounting software. 60mo was built to make the
lives of small business owners easier and we’re happy to be joining a team
that shares that passion. Also, they have a castle!

What does this mean for the 60mo team? We’ve joined FreeAgent as the charter
members of their US team and will be working to help bring the FreeAgent
platform to the tens of millions of US small business owners losing sleep over
their finances. There is a ton to be done, and we are chomping at the bit to
get started.

What does this mean for the 60mo product? As our focus will be on the
FreeAgent platform, we’ll be sunsetting the 60mo product in the next few
months. 60mo users will be able to get an export of their data until the
product is shut down, but data integrations such as Yodlee and QuickBooks will
no longer be supported.

How can I export my data? Contact us at support[at]60mo.com with your account
id from the admin area and we’ll provide a full csv file export including all
of your major data items.

What happens if I don’t export my data? No matter what, we care first and
foremost about the privacy and security of your data. After the shutoff date,
all customer details and data will be deleted from all instances of the 60mo
databases and will be unrecoverable.

Who is FreeAgent? We might be biased, but we think that FreeAgent is one of
the best products serving freelancers and small businesses today (and they
don’t even wear kilts to work). Give it a try, you won’t be disappointed!

\--

A note from the founders: As entrepreneurs building a product to help other
entrepreneurs, we’d like to say “Thank you!” to our customers, supporters,
friends, and families for their encouragement and patience. The last few years
have been an incredible experience, and we feel privileged to have worked with
you.

